# overlay - updaten von world

## casualx

hallo leute

hab mir mal vor geraumer zeit die overlays von zugaina und sabayon eingerichtet.

wenn ich jetzt ein world update mache muss ich dann die overlays quasi rausnehmen? denn ich will ja nicht das ganze system aus den overlays nutzen sondern nr einzelne packete.

also wenn ich 

```
emerge --sync && layman -S && eix-update && emerge --ask --deep --update world
```

 ausführe wird dann mein ganzes sys mit den overlays geupdated oder erkennt portage was von gentoo kommt und was von den overlays und trennt das?

ich habe mal mit 

```
eix -I --installed-from-overlay
```

 gesehen das es bis jetz nix von den overlays installiet hat was es nicht sollte aber nachfragen ist bekanntlich besser als im regen zu stehen für denn fall das es nicht so wäre...

habt besten dank im voraus

----------

## Max Steel

Ja Portage kann inzwischen trennen was aus einem Overlay und was vom Portagetree direkt kommt.

Leider ist das aus den Overlays oftmals mit einem SVN-Revisionsstand (Version 9999) welches normal bevorzugt wird.

Du kannst aber auch, wenn du sicher sein willst, "*/*::zugaina" und "*/*::sabayon" zur /etc/portage/package.mask hinzufügen.

Musst aber, falls du eines der Packete in den Overlays nutzen möchtest das betreffende Paket in der entsprechenden /etc/portage/package.unmask packen.

Wenn du allerdings keines der Packete installiert hast ist es evtl sinnvoller beide Overlays rauszunehmen.

(alle /etc/portage/package.* Dateien dürfen Ordner sein in denen normale Dateien liegen, in denen dann der entsprechende Inhalt drinsteht, der Name der Datei im Ordner ist vollkommen egal.)

----------

## casualx

besten dank werde das mit package.mask regeln

----------

